# Chocolate velvet spray cracked any idea why?



## 7alina (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello,
I sprayed the cake with the chocolate velvet spray and the surface cracked. The decoration cracked too. Any ideas why? Thank you.





  








2016-01-03 14.11.14.jpg




__
7alina


__
Jan 3, 2016











  








12463948_10205457971353654_1362229187_n.jpg




__
7alina


__
Jan 3, 2016


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I have had this occur on occasion over the years and it appears that there isn't just one cause. Here are some reasons I have seen:
-The item I sprayed it too soft. I spray my desserts while frozen, but once it thaws, if the center has more give than the coating, it cracks.
-Too much humidity or condensation. I often leave my frozen items at room temp 15 minutes before spraying.
-If the spray coating is too thick, there is less give.

Anyone else have suggestions?


----------



## 7alina (Jan 3, 2016)

Thank you very much for the reply 
the coating cracked almost immediately after spraying...
the cake was in the freezer for 20 hours so I suppose it was quite frozen...


----------

